# Who Wants To Live To 150? It May Be Possible Soon



## Lifeisbeautiful (Sep 1, 2018)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-live-150-regrow-organs-price-coffee-day.html


----------



## PretteePlease (Sep 1, 2018)

rich folk ain't letting that happen they are already trying to control the population with vaccines


----------



## nysister (Sep 2, 2018)

Well some will have access to it, others can't even have fresh water right now. :/


----------



## awhyley (Sep 3, 2018)

Nah, unless you're with the 1%, you'll definitely outlive your retirement fund.  Pass.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 3, 2018)

So much negativity on a board full of unicorns...


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds good if I am able-bodied and of sound mind.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds interesting. As long as my quality of life is good and I can still be self sufficient and not a burden to my family, I'd be down for this.


----------



## Shula (Sep 4, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Sounds good if I am able-bodied and of sound mind.



I'm folding my cards already then. Sound mind went awhile back and body been trying to follow for 10 years. lol


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 4, 2018)

I would need to make a serious decision regarding the various ages I should trade in my vagina for a newer model. I imagine that I would be able to get my Blanche Devereux on and have some young 90 something year old toyboy.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 7, 2018)

I seriously don’t think I want to live that long. You have to gather all the other factors like the current state of global affairs like declining sources of fresh water, most of California being on fire every few months and Trump (obviously he’ll likely be dead and gone but new versions due to changes in political  climate). What if we gave a nuclear fallout and the subsequent aftermath? Biological warfare? The Walking Dead for real real not for play play? Something will always come up or evolve that will kill the human race which we will always be trying to solve due to an increase in longevity. We just didn’t know what it is yet bc we continue to increase our lifespan.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 12, 2018)

No thanks. Humans shouldn't live that long. Some people need to be put out to pasture asap. There are some human beings whose death brings relief and peace to those who were unfortunate enough to have to deal with them when they were alive. I know, it sounds cruel, but this is my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 12, 2018)

Naw, I'm sick of a whole lot of stuff right now.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Sep 12, 2018)

Living to 150 would require an extended youth.  So, instead of 18-34 being young age, it would be something like 18-60 or so.

People would probably want to live longer if their quality of life was optimal.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 12, 2018)

I can't remember where at this moment but some Asian islander /Polynesian group already has a norm of living up to 100-112 or something.  To them you are still quite young and just getting started at 60 years old.  The teen years are not considered anywhere close to being an adult on their life expectancy chart.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 13, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I can't remember where at this moment but some Asian islander /Polynesian group already has a norm of living up to 100-112 or something.  To them you are still quite young and just getting started at 60 years old.  The teen years are not considered anywhere close to being an adult on their life expectancy chart.




I have heard of the Hunzas living very long lives. They are somewhere near Pakistan I believe.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 13, 2018)

If everyone or a majority had same or similar mindsets to live that long or even longer that would help.  It's definitely a neat option.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 3, 2018)

awhyley said:


> Nah, unless you're with the 1%, you'll definitely outlive your retirement fund.  Pass.


Was just thinking 'but my retirement planning only takes me to 86, so ...  '


----------



## Brownie (Oct 5, 2018)

Someone joked today that I should live forever based on the things I eat. I said I hope not. I’d like a long, healthy life, but there is purpose to life that has nothing to do with sitting here forever.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 5, 2018)

Not interested if I'm not rich. Lol.


----------

